# Photo Box Plans?



## Troy Cleckler (Jan 10, 2010)

Tried searching for it but haven't found anything yet. Looking to improve pictures of turnings and thinking of building a light box. Looking for plans and ideas or some pics of what you are using. 

Thanks! Troy


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you look in the photography section? Most people post their setups without plans. The easiest is the pvc pipe with a white sheet over it.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 10, 2010)

Try this:

http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-make-a-inexpensive-light-tent

I haven't made it myself because I haven't found a suitable box yet, but it looks very easy.  Also, Google "homemade photo tent" or some variation, you'll find lots of information.


----------



## Noah (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is a link to building a phto tent using PVC and white sheets...
Most any light source will work if you use the gray card... I made a cheap one and went to Home Depot to get 4 lights with the right temperature range...

http://www.pbase.com/wlhuber/light_box_light_tent 
http://digital-photography-school.co...ive-light-tent


----------



## lorbay (Jan 10, 2010)

Troy here is a little one I found, I have seen a better one but can't find it right now.
http://montgomerycountywoodturners.org/Documents/Jamie%20Donaldson%20Phrugal%20Photography.pdf

Here is another artical in Woodturning Design #19 Do-It-Yourself Photo Tent
by Kurt Hertzog

Lin.


----------



## Neal Addy (Jan 10, 2010)

You're getting lots of good choices.  Here's two more:

DIY $10 Macro Photo Studio
Phrugal Photo Studio

Enjoy!


----------



## Troy Cleckler (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Out of all of these this one Neal posted is good. http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html It seemed to be the best way to go. I'll try building one this week and give it a "shot".

Thanks! Troy


----------



## khogan16 (Jan 11, 2010)

Troy Cleckler said:


> Thanks, guys. Out of all of these this one Neal posted is good. http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html It seemed to be the best way to go. I'll try building one this week and give it a "shot".
> 
> Thanks! Troy



Nice set up, looks simple and solves the problem. I would go for it.


----------



## Troy Cleckler (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. Here is what I came up with and a couple of pictures of my latest turnings using the box.









Thanks, Troy


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 17, 2010)

It's been my experiance that it's not so much about the box, but more about the lighting.


----------



## Troy Cleckler (Jan 17, 2010)

Rmartin said:


> It's been my experiance that it's not so much about the box, but more about the lighting.


 Both of these were taken using the same settings. I guess the more in the box the darker it is. I'll keep playing with it.


----------

